# 8 Days Missed Period still BFN



## larias1612 (May 2, 2016)

We have been trying for a baby for a few months and this time round it's been so different.  We had sex day before ovulation. 

6 days after sex I had implantation bleeding, 8 days before my period was due.  That stopped after 3 days and after I get the odd headache and stomach cramps. 

My period should of arrived 8 days ago.  I have not missed a period. I've had late periods of one maybe two days  but never this.  

Somedays I've felt sick which last for a bit but that hasn't happened in a few days. Weve used first response today and again it's a BFN.  Could I of had a chemical pregnancy without knowing it? Could all of the symptoms be my body deceiving me or could I be pregnant?


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi larias,

I'm sorry you're in this position of not knowing and of worrying whether you could have had a chemical pregnancy.

How do you know when you ovulated?  I am wondering whether what seemed to be implantation bleeding could have been ovulation bleeding if you ovulated later than usual - if so, you could expect your period round about now.  You had a BFN today and it sounds like you have an earlier BFN too - when was that?  I think false negatives on pregnancy tests are fairly rare once your period is late.

Hoping you will get some clarity soon.

xx


----------



## larias1612 (May 2, 2016)

Ive been charting my cycle for months with ovulation tests and recording temperature. We knew when I would ovulate because of this. The day before ovulation we had positive ovulation test with temperature rise the 2 days after. We had sex in between that. I've never had ovulation bleeding before. The symptoms where implantation bleeding, brown (sorry) bleeding not much and lasted 3 days. I've always had precise cycles. If I go to my 28 day cycle i should off had my period 9 days ago. I've never missed a period. What am I missing? I have read woman that produce low levels of hcg that is can take time after missed period. Hoping it's that!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I hope so too! How really confusing. It seems odd that your normally precise cycle should have a wobble right now. Is it worth asking your GP if they will do a pregnancy blood test for you next week?


----------



## larias1612 (May 2, 2016)

12 days missed period. Symptoms are gone. Could my body deceive me after so many positive signs. No negative signs at apart from bfn. I do have a pelvic scan in 2 weeks. Would like to know before then.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes you can get a follicular cyst. This commonly is the cause of a delayed cycle and will generally go on their own: Lots of women will get them a couple of times a year, some wont get them, or wont realise they have them. As always though if something is worrying you then you should speak to your GP  

Good luck xx


----------

